# Atmizoo Vape Shell



## Rob Fisher

Launch date for the new Billet Box bridge from Atmizoo called the VapeShell is this coming Friday! Whoo! Can't wait to test it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Launch date for the new Billet Box bridge from Atmizoo called the VapeShell is this coming Friday! Whoo! Can't wait to test it!
> View attachment 121293


Fancy!

I'm guessing those are airflow restrictors... Is that a coil on the right hand side? Or a build deck?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Fancy!
> 
> I'm guessing those are airflow restrictors... Is that a coil on the right hand side? Or a build deck?



100% on the airflow restrictors. No that goodie on the right allows you to pop the VapeShell onto to dry burn on a normal mod or Coilmaster Tab.

The deck is still top secret and hasn't been seen my the world yet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% on the airflow restrictors. No that goodie on the right allows you to pop the VapeShell onto to dry burn on a normal mod or Coilmaster Tab.
> 
> The deck is still top secret and hasn't been seen my the world yet!


Nice touch! Will be interested to see if they can get the winner flavour off that shaped chamber.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Nice touch! Will be interested to see if they can get the winner flavour off that shaped chamber.



Will tell you early next week. Mine ships on Friday! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Really looking forward to a proper MTL rebuildable in the B.B., have some high hopes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Very curious about how well this bridge wicks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Watching closely

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Very curious about how well this bridge wicks



You and me both!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

This looks very interesting. Thanks for posting that video @SAVapeGear 
I wonder how much juice capacity there will be in the Boro after its installed.
Looks like it takes up a fair amount of space at the bottom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

*https://www.atmizoo.com/blog/billet-box-meet-vapeshell/*

*Billet Box, meet the VapeShell!*

We have been following Billet Box news and updates since the very beginning, late 2012. It came in at a time when full-mech mods where prevailing and you could only see tubes around. Boxes were considered “big” back then, and electronic meant “chip, low quality with minimum power”. The Billet box is an iconic device which has been pointing toward the future since its release. Compact, classy, timeless, a total game changer, not only did it survive the massive infestation of regulated boxes, but also thrived and evolved. Here in Atmizone, we have been intrigued by the evolution of the device, the bridges choices, the incorporation of DNA boards and the rebuilding potential that this brought along. So we have been intending to fiddle with the “RBA approach via BB” for quite some time now. Better late than never, we are proud to present our little something to the Billet Box family.

*VapeShell in a Nutshell*
Meet the VapeShell, Atmizone’s RBA bridge concept for Billet Box rev4 Boro tank and compatible tank systems. The VapeShell gets the most out of Billet Box’s unique tank shape, taking advantage of the form of its host. Unlike other approaches, the deck and chamber are developed horizontally rather than vertically, since the VapeShell’s main body is shaped as a rectangular box. This allows a surprisingly large deck, able to host many different approaches of one-coil rebuilding, still retaining high tank capacity. With four Air Flow Pin choices to reduce air flow, an AFC ring and its special design, the VapeShell is suitable for a wide range of vaping profiles, from MTL to DTL. What’s more? An auxilary 510 base for testing, rebuilding, dry-burning or other purposes.

*Features and Specs*
– Air flow tuning via four Air Flow Pins, D2.0/2.5/3.0/3.5mm and
no pin air flow D4.0mm. Air flow fine adjustment with AFC Ring.
– M2.5mm pan head phillips post screws.
– 12.0mm post-to-post length, 10.2mm post-to-post net space, 8.8mm net coiling space.
– Two 2.5mm liquid intake holes at the bottom of the deck.
– Max. net coiling height in the chamber ~5.5mm.
– Max. Boro liquid capacity 4ml, recommended ~3.5ml

*Summing Up*
With the VapeShell, Atmizone has tried to offer a high-standard RBA bridge for the Billet, satisfying a wide range of vaping profiles. The device fits in with Atmizoo family of products, utilising high quality materials, abiding with international product regulations and paying attention to details as diligently as possible. This RBA takes advantage of many familiar elements of basic atomizer design, incorporated in an unfamiliar shape and form. Just think of it though: On second thought, a box fits better inside a box!

*The Release*
Starting this week, VapeShell will be made available via our e-shop and our official network of resellers. As with all our products, we follow the principle of first ordered – first served, so no pre-ordering or listing here. The release will be arranged at a fixed date and time. As demand is already high and inquiries are many, we will do our best with order processing so as not to delay the dispatch of any order placed. For this reason, numbers made available daily will be regulated accordingly, to ensure our usual standards of quick delivery.

Billet Box fam, welcome the VapeShell!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
This is very interesting

Looks like you would have to wind the coil legs around the screws?
And the wicks go out the bottom? Makes sense so you can vape till its empty?

We havent had a box shaped atty for a long time. I wonder how its flavour will compare to the exocet

I am always weary of atties claiming to be both MTL and DTL. Most of them have a sweet spot where they shine. Lets see how this goes for this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> *https://www.atmizoo.com/blog/billet-box-meet-vapeshell/*
> 
> *Billet Box, meet the VapeShell!*
> 
> We have been following Billet Box news and updates since the very beginning, late 2012. It came in at a time when full-mech mods where prevailing and you could only see tubes around. Boxes were considered “big” back then, and electronic meant “chip, low quality with minimum power”. The Billet box is an iconic device which has been pointing toward the future since its release. Compact, classy, timeless, a total game changer, not only did it survive the massive infestation of regulated boxes, but also thrived and evolved. Here in Atmizone, we have been intrigued by the evolution of the device, the bridges choices, the incorporation of DNA boards and the rebuilding potential that this brought along. So we have been intending to fiddle with the “RBA approach via BB” for quite some time now. Better late than never, we are proud to present our little something to the Billet Box family.
> 
> *VapeShell in a Nutshell*
> Meet the VapeShell, Atmizone’s RBA bridge concept for Billet Box rev4 Boro tank and compatible tank systems. The VapeShell gets the most out of Billet Box’s unique tank shape, taking advantage of the form of its host. Unlike other approaches, the deck and chamber are developed horizontally rather than vertically, since the VapeShell’s main body is shaped as a rectangular box. This allows a surprisingly large deck, able to host many different approaches of one-coil rebuilding, still retaining high tank capacity. With four Air Flow Pin choices to reduce air flow, an AFC ring and its special design, the VapeShell is suitable for a wide range of vaping profiles, from MTL to DTL. What’s more? An auxilary 510 base for testing, rebuilding, dry-burning or other purposes.
> 
> *Features and Specs*
> – Air flow tuning via four Air Flow Pins, D2.0/2.5/3.0/3.5mm and
> no pin air flow D4.0mm. Air flow fine adjustment with AFC Ring.
> – M2.5mm pan head phillips post screws.
> – 12.0mm post-to-post length, 10.2mm post-to-post net space, 8.8mm net coiling space.
> – Two 2.5mm liquid intake holes at the bottom of the deck.
> – Max. net coiling height in the chamber ~5.5mm.
> – Max. Boro liquid capacity 4ml, recommended ~3.5ml
> 
> *Summing Up*
> With the VapeShell, Atmizone has tried to offer a high-standard RBA bridge for the Billet, satisfying a wide range of vaping profiles. The device fits in with Atmizoo family of products, utilising high quality materials, abiding with international product regulations and paying attention to details as diligently as possible. This RBA takes advantage of many familiar elements of basic atomizer design, incorporated in an unfamiliar shape and form. Just think of it though: On second thought, a box fits better inside a box!
> 
> *The Release*
> Starting this week, VapeShell will be made available via our e-shop and our official network of resellers. As with all our products, we follow the principle of first ordered – first served, so no pre-ordering or listing here. The release will be arranged at a fixed date and time. As demand is already high and inquiries are many, we will do our best with order processing so as not to delay the dispatch of any order placed. For this reason, numbers made available daily will be regulated accordingly, to ensure our usual standards of quick delivery.
> 
> Billet Box fam, welcome the VapeShell!
> View attachment 121866
> View attachment 121867
> View attachment 121868
> View attachment 121869
> View attachment 121870
> View attachment 121871


Ok, I officially want one.

@Silver I originally though you would wind around the screws but it looks like you can clamp under the screws too with the slight raised edge next to the screws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It is ...launch time! VapeShell opens its valves to greet the Billet family on Tuesday Feb. 13th 2018 20.00 GMT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

With it being so compact, this looks like a flavour bridge of note!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG what a toil that was! Atmizoo's web site collapsed under the strain and they had to move to a new server... two and a half hours of F5 and errors but at last I nailed a couple of VapeShell's! Whoooo!

They totally underestimated how many people wanted thier product!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG what a toil that was! Atmizoo's web site collapsed under the strain and they had to move to a new server... two and a half hours of F5 and errors but at last I nailed a couple of VapeShell's! Whoooo!
> 
> They totally underestimated how many people wanted thier product!


Was quite a ball ache but vape shells secured!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Vape shells landed in JHB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I've read some reviews of people who have received them already and they are saying the flavour is top notch but will give further reviews in a few days once they have used the shells for a while.

I'm exited for this product .... If I get no joy from DHL I may just go collect these in the daylight today!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moomba

Got the notification that my Vapeshell was delivered at my house but now I have to wait till work is finished....*cough cough* I think I should go home because I'm not feeling well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

It's here folks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Moomba

I eventually got home to my vapeshell. I haven't put a build in there yet but I did get something nice and extra from the Atmizoo team XD I did ask if they could sign a card or something XD XP

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I seem to have found my happy place with the Vape Shell (Thanks to @Christos for his help and advice). Billet Box with Vape Shell Bridge. 2.5mm Fused Clapton 0.36Ω at 28 watts! Fantastic Flavour! Coil very low down and not too much wick! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718

Uncle Rob, how does the wicking work? Just curious.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vino1718 said:


> Uncle Rob, how does the wicking work? Just curious.



It has two juice holes in the bottom and it feeds to the wick which sits just above the holes. Will take some pics when I rewick... I have been trying different builds and now that I have found my happy place I will take some pics of the coil and wicking.

The biggest plus for the Vape Shell over the other BB Bridges is its ability to do tight and loose airflows...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I seem to have found my happy place with the Vape Shell (Thanks to @Christos for his help and advice). Billet Box with Vape Shell Bridge. 2.5mm Fused Clapton 0.36Ω at 28 watts! Fantastic Flavour! Coil very low down and not too much wick! Boom!
> View attachment 122716
> View attachment 122717


Always a pleasure @Rob Fisher .
I'm currently using the 2nd smallest air pin and I need to add that this is one extremely airy setup.
From full airflow too tight airflow it has a lot of options. ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm really enjoying the extra airflow from the VapeShell so with my second VapeShell I decided to leave out any of the air flow restrictors and go full open. I popped in a 3mm Fused Clapton but will try a 2.5mm next for even more airflow. It's an easy build and the little lip helps secure the wire when screwing the screws down... the wicking you just trim level to the sides and you need to not press the wick down and try leave a little gap between the wick and the juice holes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm really enjoying the extra airflow from the VapeShell so with my second VapeShell I decided to leave out any of the air flow restrictors and go full open. I popped in a 3mm Fused Clapton but will try a 2.5mm next for even more airflow. It's an easy build and the little lip helps secure the wire when screwing the screws down... the wicking you just trim level to the sides and you need to not press the wick down and try leave a little gap between the wick and the juice holes.
> View attachment 123081
> View attachment 123082
> View attachment 123083
> View attachment 123084
> View attachment 123085
> View attachment 123086
> View attachment 123087
> View attachment 123088
> View attachment 123089
> View attachment 123090
> View attachment 123091
> View attachment 123092


Thanks for the detailed pics 

How's the flavor compared to the Exocet?
And what is the landed price if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Thanks for the detailed pics
> 
> How's the flavor compared to the Exocet?
> And what is the landed price if you don't mind me asking?



I'm loving the increased airflow but I still am not getting the flavour that I get from the Exocet and Flow yet... and I say yet because a lot of people are saying it's as good for flavour... but I have to master the wicking which I don't think I have. There is no doubt that wicking is critical.

Landest cost was about a Grand because it arrived on my doorstep and no Vat or customs charges!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm loving the increased airflow but I still am not getting the flavour that I get from the Exocet and Flow yet... and I say yet because a lot of people are saying it's as good for flavour... but I have to master the wicking which I don't think I have. There is no doubt that wicking is critical.
> 
> Landest cost was about a Grand because it arrived on my doorstep and no Vat or customs charges!


Oh wow that is a nice price. Score 

Thanks for the feedback. I'd be interested in hearing how it evolves after a while for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been fighting with the VapeShell since it arrived and haven't been winning... Thanks to @Christos and @SAVapeGear and thier advice I think I have it finally. The SECRET to the VapeShell is the thinned out tails and an airflow plug. I kept trying it with no airflow plug or the biggest one because I wanted more air. I popped in the second biggest plug and really thinned out the tails... then primed the wick and then took a small screwdriver and poked it through the juice holes to lift the wicks off the hole. Seem like this could be a good one. The VapeShell with the second biggest plug does give a more air than the Exocet and Flow and the flavour is now way better than I was getting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## eviltoy

Anyone have one to sell?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone looking for a vape shell? There will be stock in 2 days time (April 18th at 13:00!
https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...26&msg=VapeShell+release+April+18th&font=slab


----------



## gman211991

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone looking for a vape shell? There will be stock in 2 days time (April 18th at 13:00!
> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...26&msg=VapeShell+release+April+18th&font=slab



If you don’t mind me asking what was your landed cost oom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking what was your landed cost oom?



About R1,164 including Euro 15 for shipping. It came straight to my door and there was not vat or customs.


----------



## gman211991

Rob Fisher said:


> About R1,164 including Euro 15 for shipping. It came straight to my door and there was not vat or customs.



Thats an awesome price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> Thats an awesome price



It is indeed! And that's why I ended up buying other stuff from Atmizoo but if I had only ordered one VapeShell and not three as well as some of their other tanks that would have been the price.


----------



## gman211991

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed! And that's why I ended up buying other stuff from Atmizoo but if I had only ordered one VapeShell and not three as well as some of their other tanks that would have been the price.



If you sell one I’d like to be inlinr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> If you sell one I’d like to be inlinr



I won't be selling them but if I do I will give you a shout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone after a Vape Shell there are 2 hours, 41 minutes before they release another batch!

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...26&msg=VapeShell+release+April+18th&font=slab


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up for anyone after a VapeShell... it appears they have caught up with demand and now are trying to keep the VapeShell in stock... so if you have been after one you should be able to grab one!

https://www.atmizoo.com/shop/vapeshell/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Shells in Stock! 

https://www.atmizoo.com/shop/vapeshell/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Mr @Rob Fisher , do you perhaps know of anyone local that sells these, or someone who has a set lying around that they would be willing to part with?

https://www.atmizoo.com/shop/vapeshell-mtl-air-flow-pins-kit/


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Mr @Rob Fisher , do you perhaps know of anyone local that sells these, or someone who has a set lying around that they would be willing to part with?
> 
> https://www.atmizoo.com/shop/vapeshell-mtl-air-flow-pins-kit/



I don't sorry. No local vendors at all.


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't sorry. No local vendors at all.


That is such a pity, I don't mind paying the 9 Euros for the set, but the 17 Euros for shipping is just silly.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> That is such a pity, I don't mind paying the 9 Euros for the set, but the 17 Euros for shipping is just silly.



I feel you. Pity I didn't know earlier because I have a parcel inbound from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you. Pity I didn't know earlier because I have a parcel inbound from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please keep me in mind if you get something from them in the future. I got the Vapeshell (the type that rhymes with "phone") for my wife, but never realised that the 2mm insert is going to be a DL draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Days! I received 4 coloured tanks and a new VapeSHell from Atmizoo today!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

@Rob Fisher I thought you had gone off Billet Boxes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DavyH said:


> @Rob Fisher I thought you had gone off Billet Boxes?



@DavyH I do find RTA's easier to maintain but I still have 4 of my BB's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

